# eines der größten Bauten



## miriam91

Hallo, 
warum sagt man _eine*s* der größten Bauten,_wenn ja der Bau männlich ist?

Danke.


----------



## berndf

That depends on the case of the noun phrase. Please provide the complete sentence.


----------



## miriam91

Die Opéra Bastille (Bastille Oper) ist eines der zwei Pariser Opernhäuser, die der staatlichen Institution der Opéra national de Paris unterstehen.


----------



## PaceFalmPG

miriam91 said:


> Hallo,
> _[...] eine*s* der größten Bauten [...]_
> Danke.


The S is wrong.



miriam91 said:


> Die Opéra Bastille (Bastille Oper) ist eines der zwei Pariser Opernhäuser, die der staatlichen Institution der Opéra national de Paris unterstehen.


That's a completely different sentence (it's correct, by the way)


----------



## Sowka

Hallo miriam91 

Aber in Deinem Satz ist ja nicht von "Bauten" die Rede, sondern von "(Opern-)*Häusern*". Und *das Haus* ist Neutrum, daher ist "eines" das richtige Bezugswort dafür.

Wenn dort "Bauten" _stünde_, dann müsste es heißen: ... ist eine*r* der größten Bauten.

(Mit dem Beitrag von PaceFalmPG überschnitten)


----------



## Demiurg

miriam91 said:


> Hallo, warum sagt man _eine*s* der größten Bauten,_wenn ja der Bau männlich ist?



Im Genitiv ist auch "eine*s*" möglich:

_Der Abriss eine*s* großen Baus steht unmittelbar bevor._
_Der Abriss eine*s* der größten Bauten steht unmittelbar bevor._


----------



## miriam91

Hier ist ein besseres Beispiel: Es ist ein gigantischer *Bau* mit riesigen Kuppeln, ist _eines der größten Bauten _Lateinamerikas, und das sichtbare Symbol der Stadt.

Ist das jetzt richtig?


----------



## Sowka

miriam91 said:


> Hier ist ein besseres Beispiel: Es ist ein gigantischer *Bau* mit riesigen Kuppeln, ist _eines der größten Bauten _Lateinamerikas, und das sichtbare Symbol der Stadt.
> 
> Ist das jetzt richtig?



Nein, im Nominativ ist "eines" mit Bezug auf "der Bauten" nicht korrekt; es müsste heißen: "... ist einer der größten Bauten". Ich vermute, dass der Verfasser hier ursprünglich "Gebäude" schreiben wollte. ".. ist eines der größten Gebäude" wäre korrekt, weil "Gebäude" Neutrum ist.


----------



## PaceFalmPG

Richtig ist "eine der größten Bauten", nicht "einer" oder "eines".


----------



## Sowka

PaceFalmPG said:


> Richtig ist "eine der größten Bauten", nicht "einer" oder "eines".



Das verstehe ich nicht. "Eine" im Nominativ verweist doch auf Femininum. "Der Bau" ist doch aber Maskulinum. Analog müsste man sagen: "Er ist eine der größten Männer". Und das ist eindeutig falsch. Richtig wäre: "Er ist einer der größten Männer".


----------



## berndf

PaceFalmPG said:


> Richtig ist "eine der größten Bauten", nicht "einer" oder "eines".


Richtig ist  "einer der größten Bauten", nicht "eine" oder "eines". _Bauten _ist der Plural von _Bau _und _Bau_ ist maskulin.


----------



## PaceFalmPG

Ich würde eher sagen, dass "die Bauten" (heutzutage) als der Plural von "die Baute" verwendet wird. Und obwohl das Wort "Baute" laut Duden aus dem Plural des Begriffs "der Bau" hervorgegangen ist, ist "die Baute" feminin, nicht maskulin.
Ich habe ehrlich gesagt auch noch nie gehört, dass jemand "die Bauten" als maskulin bezeichnet hat.

*Edit:*
Man kann folglich scheinbar beides sagen, da "Bauten" sowohl der Plural eines maskulinen als auch der eines femininen Begriffs ist. Meiner Meinung nach hört sich "Bauten" im Plural als Maskulinum einfach nur falsch und sehr merkwürdig an und ich habe es wie gesagt noch nie gehört/gelesen.


----------



## Sowka

Ich kannte "die Baute" nicht. Laut Duden ist dies schweizerisch.


> Bau­te, die
> Wortart: Substantiv, feminin
> 
> Gebrauch: *schweizerische Amtssprache*



Für mich ist das Ausgangswort von "die Bauten" eindeutig "der Bau" (Duden).


> Bau, der
> Wortart: Substantiv, maskulin



Die Häufigkeit ist im Duden mit einem Punkt für "die Baute" angegeben und mit 4 von 5 Punkten für "der Bau". 

Der Bau --> die Bauten laut canoo.net





 SingularPlural 1Plural 2ArtikelNomenArtikelNomenArtikelNomenNominativderBau dieBaue dieBauten AkkusativdenBau dieBaue dieBauten DativdemBau denBauen denBauten GenitivdesBaues 
Baus derBaue derBauten


----------



## PaceFalmPG

Also ich komme aus NRW und ich habe echt noch nie gehört, dass jemand "die Bauten" als Maskulinum benutzt hat. Der Begriff "Baute" scheint mir auch deutlich gebräuchlicher als "Bau".


----------



## berndf

PaceFalmPG said:


> Also ich komme aus NRW und ich habe echt noch nie gehört, dass jemand "die Bauten" als Maskulinum benutzt hat. Der Begriff "Baute" scheint mir auch deutlich gebräuchlicher als "Bau".


Das müsstest Du mir nachweisen. Ich behaupte, das Wort _die Baute_ gibt es nicht. In Deutschland und Österreich würde ich _die Baute_ als Fehler bezeichnen und dem Sprecher unterstellen, er kenne den Singular von _Bauten_ nicht, und auch in der Schweiz ist das reines Bürokratendeutsch.


----------



## Captain Lars

Ich komme auch aus NRW, und ich habe das Wort "die Baute" noch nie gehört oder gelesen. Nirgends.

@PaceFalm:
Würdest du denn sagen, dass der Dachs auch in einer Baute lebt?


----------



## manfy

miriam91 said:


> Hier ist ein besseres Beispiel: Es ist ein gigantischer *Bau* mit riesigen Kuppeln, ist _eines der größten Bauten _Lateinamerikas, und das sichtbare Symbol der Stadt.
> 
> Ist das jetzt richtig?



Ja, Miriam, das ist richtig!!

Bernd war auf dem richtigen Weg als er sagte "...es hängt vom Substantiv ab." Das Substantiv, auf welches sich "eines" bezieht, ist "es" und das ist neuter. Mit vereinfachtem Satz wird es klarer:
"*Es* ist *eines*_ der größten Bauten _Lateinamerikas."

Im ersten Satzteil erfolgt zwar eine Zuordnung eines maskulinen Substantives auf das neutrale Object Pronoun "Es" (Es ist ein gigantischer *Bau*), aber dies ist irrelevant. Der zweite Satzteil bezieht sich trotzdem auf "es" und nicht auf "gigantischer Bau".

Falls du im zeiten Satzteil ein neues Subjekt einfügst, dann ist das was anderes:
"Es ist ein gigantischer *Bau* mit riesigen Kuppeln und *der* ist *einer*_ der größten Bauten _Lateinamerikas."
Nun bezieht sich "der" auf "gigantischer Bau" und "einer" bezieht sich auf "der".

Anmerkung: Dieser Satz ist zwar grammatikalisch korrekt aber trotzdem nicht idiomatisch. Ein Muttersprachler würde dies eher so ausdrücken:
*"Es ist ein gigantischer Bau mit riesigen Kuppeln und das ist eines der größten Bauten Lateinamerikas."

*Dies ist ebenso korrekt, ABER hier bezieht sich "das" auf "es".

PS: Bauten ist Mehrzahl von "der Bau", aber NUR wenn Bau die Bedeutung von "das Bauwerk" oder "das Gebäude" hat!!
Eine sekundäre Bedeutung von Bau wäre z.B. "der Fuchsbau" (fox hole, burrow) und die Mehrzahl davon ist "die Fuchsbaue" !

*Achtung!
*Mit Ausnahme vom Post Scriptum ist meine obige Aussage falsch!! Siehe post #19 für korrekte Aussage!


----------



## berndf

manfy said:


> Bernd war auf dem richtigen Weg als er sagte "...es hängt vom Substantiv ab." Das Substantiv, auf welches sich "eines" bezieht, ist "es" und das ist neuter. Mit vereinfachtem Satz wird es klarer:
> "*Es* ist *eines*_ der größten Bauten _Lateinamerikas."


Ich dachte eigentlich eher an den Kasus als an den Genus. Eines ist Maskulin Genitiv:
_Er was der Eigentümer eines der großten Bauten der Stadt._


----------



## manfy

berndf said:


> Ich dachte eigentlich eher an den Kasus als an den Genus. Eines ist Maskulin Genitiv:
> _Er was der Eigentümer eines der großten Bauten der Stadt._


Du hast wie immer recht!

In Miriam's Fall handelt es sich um Indefinitpronomen im Nominativ und definiert einen Teil einer Aufzählung. Das Pronomen muss sich an den Genus der Aufzählung anpassen.
*somit grammatikalisch korrekt:*_ Es war einer der größten Bauten.

_Zum besseren Verständnis ("es" bezieht sich hier auf ein Objekt im Genus Neutrum, welches im vorangegangenen Satz definiert worden sein muss):_
Es war einer der stärksten Männer.
Es war eine der schönsten Frauen.
Es war eines der schnellsten Autos.

_*Grund für meine falsche Annahme in post #17:
*Im Deutschen gibt es Spezialfälle, wo der Genus der Aufzählung undefiniert ist. In diesem Fall richtet sich der Genus des Indefinitpronomen nach dem Subjekt des Satzes.
Beispiele:
_Er war einer der Stärksten.
Sie war eine der Schönsten._
_Es war eines der Schnellsten.

_Anmerkung: 
Im Deutschen wird trotzdem meistens '_Es war *eines* der größten Bauten.' _gesagt!! Ich nehme an das kommt daher, weil der Genus von 'Bauten' nicht sofort erkennbar ist und weil das Wort dann geistig mit "*das* Bauwerk" ersetzt wird! 

Meine primäre Assoziation zum Wort 'der Bau', falls es ohne offensichtlichen Zusammenhang erwähnt wird, ist nicht 'das (fertige) Gebäude' sondern eher 'ein im Bau befindliches Objekt', bzw. 'die Baustelle'. 
Andererseits unter 'Bauten' verstehe ich immer eine Mehrzahl von Bauwerken (egal ob fertiggestellt oder noch im Bau).

[add] *PS:* 
Um meiner Anmerkung Nachdruck zu verleihen, behaupte ich, dass die meisten Muttersprachler folgende instinktive Fehler machen würden:
"Siehst du den Turm dort drüben? Er ist _einer_ der größten Bauten hier." 
"Siehst du die Oper hier links? Sie ist _eine_ der größten Bauten hier." 
"Siehst du das Stadion da hinten? Es ist _eines_ der größten Bauten hier." 

Die einzig grammatikalisch korrekte Version ist "...ist _einer_ der größten Bauten...", aber da der Genus von Bauten nicht sofort erkennbar ist, springt das Gehirn auf das nächstliegende assoziierbare Objekt mit erkennbarem Genus (bei mir funktioniert das zumindest so  )!

reverse check: Sobald der Genus der Aufzählung eindeutig ist (z.B. das Bauwerk/die Bauwerke), dann ist auch meine instinktive Satzbildung wieder korrekt:
"Siehst du den Turm dort drüben? Er ist _eines der größten Bauwerke_ hier." 
"Siehst du die Oper hier links? Sie ist _eines der größten Bauwerke hier." 
_"Siehst du das Stadion da hinten? Es ist _eines der größten Bauwerke hier." 
_


----------



## PaceFalmPG

Captain Lars said:


> Ich komme auch aus NRW, und ich habe das Wort "die Baute" noch nie gehört oder gelesen. Nirgends.
> 
> @PaceFalm:
> Würdest du denn sagen, dass der Dachs auch in einer Baute lebt?


Nein, dann würde ich Bau benutzen.


----------



## nievedemango

berndf said:


> Das müsstest Du mir nachweisen. Ich behaupte, das Wort _die Baute_ gibt es nicht. In Deutschland und Österreich würde ich _die Baute_ als Fehler bezeichnen und dem Sprecher unterstellen, er kenne den Singular von _Bauten_ nicht, und auch in der Schweiz ist das reines Bürokratendeutsch.



*Ich bin mir auch sicher, dass "die Baute" in der deutschen Sprache nicht existiert.*

Mag sein, dass in NRW in einigen Gegenden so gesprochen wird.

Ich halte mich sehr oft in der Schweiz auf und habe mit vielen Schweizern zu tun. Das Wort "Baute" habe ich in den letzten 20 Jahren noch nie dort gehört.


----------



## Hamlet2508

Also, *die Baute* ist in Österreich als Plural sicher ungebräuchlich; man würde entweder *Baue*(Dachsbaue) oder Bauten verwenden.


----------



## PaceFalmPG

Es geht auch um "die Baute" als Singular.


----------

